
Some Lesser-Known Deep Learning Libraries - gargisharma
http://blog.paralleldots.com/technolgy/deep-learning/lesser-known-deep-learning-libraries/?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=group_post&utm_campaign=Hacker%20News%20
======
mongodude
We use seq2seq frequently, I think it is quite popular so won't exactly call
it lesser known !!

~~~
pretzelboo
It's quite recent though. Explains why it might be slightly popular. But
mostly ppl(who don't follow Denny) don't really know of it.

------
pretzelboo
Lot of good platforms are listed as well, not just libraries. Good collection!

